# Can I get...?



## Chazz

Hi,


what do natives say to order for example fresh juice at a juice bar? Is there something equivalent to 'can I get' in hebrew?


for example: can i get orange juice please


i heard so many versions: tavi li mits tapuzim / ten li mits tapuzim / ani rotse mits tapuzim

Whats the most common one used by natives?


----------



## anipo

Hello,
All three are used. The last two are OK. But it would help to add bevakasha at the end of any of the sentences.
The first one is right when you are sitting at a table in a restaurant and the waiter has to bring you the juice from the kitchen (because tavi li means bring me) but is wrong if you are sitting at the bar and the barman only needs to stretch his arm to get you your order. Nonetheless it is (regrettably) widely used in all kind of situations.


----------



## RivkaS

You can also say "mitz tapusim bevakasha" which would translate into "Orange juice, please" and that is very widely used.
You are practically placing an order and avoid the verbs. 
hope it helps,
r.


----------



## GeriReshef

One important remark: Mitz Tapuzim can be understood as a cheap artificial drink without gas.
If you want a real orange juice you should emphsize Mitz Tapuzim Tiv'i (natural) or Mitz Tapuzim Sachut (squeezed).


----------



## Drink

GeriReshef said:


> One important remark: Mitz Tapuzim can be understood as a cheap artificial drink without gas.
> If you want a real orange juice you should emphsize Mitz Tapuzim Tiv'i (natural) or Mitz Tapuzim Sachut (squeezed).



If you are at a juice bar, there is no need to specify.


----------



## arielipi

I use אפשר efshar if needed.


----------



## hadronic

What about "efshar lekabbel ... " ?


----------



## anipo

hadronic said:


> What about "efshar lekabbel ... " ?



It also is quite usual.


----------



## ismiv

Any of the three sentences you wrote is good, but none is polite enough in my opinion. They are perfect if you're talking to a friend: תעביר לי את הקולה בבקשה

but to a waiter, if I wanted to be polite I'd start with אפשר

?אפשר לקבל מיץ תפוזים בבקשה 

?אפשר מיץ תפוזים בבקשה​That's how I feel. I'd like to know what other people think.


----------

